# Foampit in hamburg



## dirt8821 (2. Juli 2008)

ich suche schon lange in hamburg und umgebung eine Foampit 
wist ihr wo eine ist ?


----------



## ccoldie (2. Juli 2008)

Wat dat denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt8821 (2. Juli 2008)

schnitzel aus schaumstoff in einem becken wo man rein springen kann


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (3. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht genau wo es einen gibt aber einer der Skateparks/-hallen hat bestimmt einen.

Wir vom Dirtlight District wollen auch früher oder später einen haben aber bis dahin sind noch ein paar Probleme zu beseitigen...


----------



## Thoralf15 (18. Dezember 2009)

also soweit ich weiß is die nächste in bremen musst e ma hier suchen http://www.bikeparkmap.de/de/foampit...60196475713bd9


----------

